# Bachlauf mit Schichtenwasser



## bongostrongo (7. Feb. 2014)

Ich habe auf meinem Grundstück ab einer Tiefe von ca. 50cm Schichtenwasser anstehen. Beim Bau des Gartenteichs hat mich das viel Nerven gekostet, nun habe ich eine Möglichkeit ausgetüftelt,  wie es mir Freude bereiten kann. Nahe des Teichs habe ich mit dem Bagger eine Grube ausgehoben, ca. 150cm x 150cm x 150cm. Da stehen jetzt also etwa 2000 Liter Wasser drin. Mein Plan ist nun in der folgenden Skizze visualisiert:





Die Grube kleide ich mit Vlies aus, damit durch nachströmendes Wasser die Wände nicht ausgewaschen werden. Das Schichtenwasser pumpe ich mit einer Bachlaufpumpe in den Teich. Von dort fließt das Wasser über einen Bachlauf in eine rechteckige Teichschale, die etwas kleiner als die Grube ist und in einem Stahlrahmen sitzt. Die Teichschale ist bepflanzt mit Starkzehrern wie __ Schilf. Das ankommende Wasser läuft an allen vier Seiten der Teichschale über und damit zurück in das Schichtenwasserreservoir. Die Pumpe muss über einen Wasserstandssensor gesteuert werden, denn falls das Schichtenwasser z.B. im August sich langsamer erneuert, steht der Bachlauf halt still und auch das Schilfbecken hat trotzdem Wasser.  

Ich erhoffe mir, so nie verdunstetes Wasser nachfüllen zu müssen und durch das Schilf einen hohen Nährstoffverbrauch zu erzielen.

Denkt ihr, das könnte funktionieren? Habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge? 

Viele Grüße, 
Christian


----------



## samorai (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Schichtenwasser*

Hallo Christian!
Mit Schichtenwasser meinst Du sicherlich Grundwasser. Hast Du es mal prüfen lassen. Manchmal ist da ein schöner "nicht biologischer Cocktail" enthalten! Da fliest alles ein, auch wenn klein "Eddi" mal gegen die Hauswand "sich erleichtert", das ist aber noch ein geringes Beispiel.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Schichtenwasser*



bongostrongo schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinem Grundstück ab einer Tiefe von ca. 50cm Schichtenwasser anstehen. Beim Bau des Gartenteichs hat mich das viel Nerven gekostet, nun habe ich eine Möglichkeit ausgetüftelt,  wie es mir Freude bereiten kann. Nahe des Teichs habe ich mit dem Bagger eine Grube ausgehoben, ca. 150cm x 150cm x 150cm. Da stehen jetzt also etwa 2000 Liter Wasser drin. Mein Plan ist nun in der folgenden Skizze visualisiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Funktioniert das nicht, die Sickergrube wird einstürzen, wenn du die nicht mit groben Kies verfüllst. 
Ich wurde die Grube komplett mit einem groben Kies verfüllen. Also 8/16 bis 16/32. Erst das Filterfließ und dann den Kies. Oben kanst du ja dann die Pflanzen reinstecken. Im dem Kies steckst du einen Meter DN 300 oder DN 400 PVC Rohr. Unten einen Deckel drauf. Dann das Rohr mit kleiner Flex seidlich schlitzen oder bohren mit einem Bohrer kleiner als das kleinste Kieskorn. Also bei 8/16 mit einem 6er Bohrer. Schlitzen wird einfacher sein, da das nur ca. 4 mm sind. In das Rohr dann die Pumpe zum Teich. Schlauch oben ggf. auch durch einen Deckel führen. Rohr muss somit größer sein als die Pumpe. So wird das eher was.

Schichtenwasser und Grundwasser sind schon ein Unterschied. Grundwasser steht im Zusammenhang mit einem Grundwasserleiter und ist nahezu nicht erschöpflich, weil das Grundwasser von den Seiten wieder zuwandert. Klar kann man das Grundwasser mittels großen Pumpen absenken. Ist dann aber schon eine etwas größere Geschichte. Im normalfall kann man nur einen mehr oder weniger großen Trichter im Grundwasser ausbilden Dieser verschwindet nach dem Abschalten der Pumpen wieder zügig.

Schichtenwasser wird Wasser genannt welches sich auf undurchdringlichen Schichten sammelt und ggf einem Grundwasserleiter auf diesen Schichten zuläuft. Dieses Wasser kann man abpumpen, wenn nicht durch Regen die Schicht wieder belegt wird.


----------



## samorai (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Schichtenwasser*

He Totto!
Bevor es erstmal an die Bauanleitung geht, muss er sich doch sicher sein, was für ein Wasser dort einfließt. Es ist Schichtenwasser da fliest alles ein ( Sickergrube, Düngemittel und Eddi, falls die Kneipe um die Ecke ist).
Ich habe da noch ein Vorschlag in der Hinterhand, aber wenn die Wasserwerte vom Schichtenwasser nicht in die Teichbiologie passen, dann brauch ich nicht den zweiten Schritt vor dem ersten empfehlen.

mfg Ron!


----------



## bongostrongo (8. Feb. 2014)

Ich lebe in einem Tal, die Hänge sind komplett bewaldet. Oberhalb der Grube gibt es nur mein Haus. Und Eddi ist bio. 

Der Boden hier ist so lehmig-tonig, da holen sich Leute Material zum töpfern. Schlecht für meinen Gemüsegarten, aber die Grube wird wahrscheinlich nicht einstürzen. Das Verfüllen mit Kies ist eine Möglichkeit, auf die ich im worst case zurückgreifen würde, aber eigentlich wollte ich mir das Volumen erhalten. Die Pflanzen kann ich da auch nicht reinpflanzen, den die Höhe des Schichtenwassers ist saisonal unterschiedlich, im August hätten die kein Wasser mehr um die Wurzeln. Aber wie gesagt, im Fall dass sich ein Einstürzen andeutet, wäre das eine Möglichkeit, oder vielleicht eine Wandschalung aus wasserbeständigem Holz?


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Schichtenwasser*

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo manche Leute wohnen, aber so wie du deine Wohngegend beschreibst würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen über die Wasserqualität.

Lege ein kleines Stück von deinem Ton für ein paar Wochen in einen Eimer mit Wasser. Wenn der sich nicht auf dem Grund des Eimers verteilt würde ich mich schon wundern. Das passiert mit deiner Grube. Dein Wasser strömt ja auch noch leicht. Also kannst du ab und zu in deinem Experiment mit der Hand leicht umrühren.

Da würde ich nicht mit Holz Experimente machen. Wenn du unbedingt einen freien Wasserpott haben möchtest dann versenke einen IBC Container  mit Bohrlöchern. Zwischen Flies und Container dann Kies oder ein Schotter ohne 0 Anteil.


----------



## Annett (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Schichtenwasser*

Hallo Christian,

mal ganz ob von dem Thema, ob das Wasser geeignet ist und ob die Grube dauerhaft stand hält..

Ich würde den Wasserlauf total anders bauen. So wie in Deiner Skizze wird das m.M.n. einfach nur "häßlich" aussehen. Sorry. 

Schau mal in Jochens Wasserfallbaubericht. So hat man immer Wasser in den Schalen stehen und schaut nicht auf eine glatte, veralgte Schräge. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2504


----------



## bongostrongo (8. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Annett, du hast natürlich recht, den Bachlauf wollte und werde ich so nicht konstruieren. Das war nur eine Skizze für die Funktionsweise. Der Bachlauf soll oben mittig am Teich beginnen und etwas abseits vom Teich verlaufen. Und Stufen muss ich ja auch einbauen, da bei niedrigem Wasserstand die Pumpe ja auch ausbleiben soll. Danke für den Threadhinweis!


----------



## bongostrongo (8. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Totto, das mit dem IBC Container ist eine gute Idee, muss ich mal recherchieren. Das Loch wurde im August 2013 gegraben und sieht heute noch genauso aus wie damals, man sieht sogar noch die Abdrücke der Baggerschaufel...


----------



## Limnos (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Schichtenwasser*

Hi

Besser und einfacher als eine Wasserstandsregulierung wäre eine Pumpe mit Zeitschaltung. Wenn man erst mal weiß, wie lange diese Pumpe, ohne trocken zu laufen, an sein darf und nach welcher Zeit sich das Wasser nachfüllt, kann man sich darauf einstellen. Auch weiß man dann, wann man den Bach fließen sehen kann.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## bongostrongo (8. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang, ich denke weiterhin,  dass die Pumpe in Abhängigkeit vom Wasserstand angehen muss: ich hatte die Teichgrube das ganze 2012 brachliegen, ohne Folie etc. Da stand in der Sohle das Schichtenwasser und ich habe damit den Gemüsegarten gewässert. Wie schnell das Wasser nachkam, hing sehr von der Witterung ab. Bei trockenem Wetter ging das langsamer als in einer Regenperiode.


----------



## samorai (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Schichtenwasser*

Hallo Christian!
Wusste nicht wie Du wohnst,sorry.
Meine erster Gedanke war ein Brunnenansaugrohr mit einer Schnecke unten befestigt,da währen mehrere Vorteile im Spiel; einmal die Tiefe, eine leichte Vorfilterung und Du kannst dir es aussuchen, ob Du die Pumpe direkt an das Rohr an schließen möchtest oder die Grube nutzen.
An das Ansaugrohr einen Folien Flansch geklebt und die Grube mit Folie aus gelegt, beides verbinden und dann solltest Du ein perfekten Wasserspeicher haben.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bachlauf mit Schichtenwasser*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Besser und einfacher als eine Wasserstandsregulierung wäre eine Pumpe mit Zeitschaltung. Wenn man erst mal weiß, wie lange diese Pumpe, ohne trocken zu laufen, an sein darf und nach welcher Zeit sich das Wasser nachfüllt, kann man sich darauf einstellen. Auch weiß man dann, wann man den Bach fließen sehen kann.
> 
> ...


Billige Schmutzwasserpumpe mit Schwimmerschalter gibt es in jedem Baumarkt. Wenn man dann eine 5 Euro Zeitschaltuhr zwischen Stecker und Steckdose schiebt hat man beides.

Wenn ich das Wasser im Boden so flach hätte würde ich gerne eine Windmühle mit Archimedische Schraube bauen. Finde das Prinzip einfach schick. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archimedische_Schraube


----------

